# Graveurs Iomega et le Mac !...



## Nico26 (25 Mai 2004)

Bonjour,

Voilà, j'ai installé un graveur Iomega externe tout neuf sur un eMac (d'ailleurs il se branche avec deux câbles USB ! j'avais encore jamais vu ça !!!). Jusque là tout fonctionne.

Le Logiciel fournit avec n'étant pas très facile à utiliser, j'ai décidé d'utiliser Toast Titanium (V5). Là aussi tout fonctionne, Toast me reconnaît mon graveur.

Le problème (si s'en est un !) vient lors d'un gravage en mutlisession =&gt; pour faire simple lorsque j'insère un cd gravé en mutlisession (CDR ou CDRW) sur MacosX ou Macos9, il m'affiche une icône CD pour chaque session :

Ex : 3 icônes CD pour 3 sessions différentes !!!

Voilà si quelqu'un a déjà eu ce cas, merci de me dire si c'est normal ou pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Nicolas


----------



## golf (25 Mai 2004)

Nico26 a dit:
			
		

> ...Le problème (si s'en est un !) vient lors d'un gravage en mutlisession ...


Pour la nième fois, gravage n'existe pas, gravure par contre si...




			
				Nico26 a dit:
			
		

> ...lorsque j'insère un cd gravé en mutlisession (CDR ou CDRW) sur MacosX ou Macos9, il m'affiche une icône CD pour chaque session : Ex : 3 icônes CD pour 3 sessions différentes...


C'est tout à fait normal...


----------



## Nico26 (25 Mai 2004)

merci ! et pour la nième fois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 désolé pour "gravage" !

Nicolas


----------



## heroe (30 Mai 2004)

bonjour à tous,
j'aurai voulu savoir si ce problème etait connu,
j'ai acheté un graveur de cd externe iomega (j'aurai pas du?) pour l'imac de mon père (c'est important de préciser nan?) sous mac os 9 et pas moyen de le faire marcher. Il arrive a lire des cds (ils montent sur le bureau) mais oas moyen de lancer une gravure, le lecteur n'est pas détécter. j'ai lu quelque part qu'il fallait que je passe en mac os 9.2, je suis sur mac os 9.0. Bon je sais dans l'absolu, il faudrait le mettre sous panther, mais c'est pas à l'ordre du jour... mon pere commence juste a maitriser Mac os 7 sur le vieux LC de la maison alors... :rateau:

merci d'avance.
heroe


----------



## alèm (30 Mai 2004)

tu veux graver avec quel soft ? 

il doit te manquer les extensions pour la gravure (eh oui, passe au moins en 9.1 voire 9.2)


----------



## heroe (30 Mai 2004)

bein, j'ai toast pour mac os 9 (mais je crois qu'il faut 9.2) et j'ai le soft de iomega hotburn, qui est sensé marcher pour os 9 mais pas moyen...  
je crois que je vais faire la mise a jour...

heroe


----------



## clilou (29 Juin 2004)

Bonsoir,

j'ai passé la journée à essayer de faire marcher ma nouvelle acquisition: un graveur de cd externe iomega usb 2. Je l'ai installé sur mon imac (8.6, bleu), non sans mal: une fois sur deux, le périphérique n'est pas reconnu, il faut que je le rebranche.
Et quand enfin, je pensais voir le bout du tunnel: le cd était gravé, j'ai essayé de le lire... Et là, nouveau problème: 
*le lecteur cd-rom de l'Imac ne les reconnait pas et ne le lit pas.
*Le lecteur du cd-rw m'affiche le message suivant: ce disque est illisible pour cet ordinateur. Vouelez-vous réinitialiser le disque ? 
*J'ai également essayé de le lire avec un pc: le nom du cd est visible, son architecture en  dossier aussi mais pas les fichiers...
J'ai fait plusieurs essais, mais toujours pas lisible...
Dommage...

Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution pour moi?
Merci de votre aide...

Clilou


----------



## cadillac (30 Juin 2004)

peut-etre qu'en désinstallant et en réinstallant les drivers ?

Que dit ioméga ?
Peut-être que le système 8.6 n'est pas suffisant également pour ce type de graveur surtout avec l'usb 2. Migrer sur le 9 peut sans doute être une solution


a+

Yak :style:


----------



## clilou (30 Juin 2004)

Pour Iomega, mac os 8.6 suffit pour faire fonctionner le graveur, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi les cd une fois gravé ne peuvent être lu...
Désinstaller et Réinstaller les drivers du cd-rom ou/et du graveur ?

Merci pour ton aide


----------



## clilou (5 Juillet 2004)

Cà ne fonctionne toujours pas ! Pensez-vous que çà vient des cd ou du système ?
Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution pour moi ?
Merciiiiii de Votre Aide
 
Clilou, qui espère que çà va fonctionner un jour....


----------



## wip (5 Juillet 2004)

Salut 

Avis perso:
Les graveur Iomegas sont vraiment de la merde, j'en ai achete un a ma soeur, il n'a jamais marche correctement. De plus, l'USB pour graver, c'est a eviter, il faut mieux du FireWire, c'est bcp plus sur. Si tu peux rendre ton graveur, hesites pas...

Bon courage, Wip.


----------



## heroe (13 Août 2004)

Voilà, 
j'ai déjà posté quelque chose y quelque temps de cela,

Voilà, c'est fusionné avec le fil d'origine 

je vous explique le problème.
J'ai acheté un graveur externe Iomega de cd pour l'iMac Citron Vert (4OOMgz) de mon père
et l'os 9 ne le reconnaissait pas quand je lancais le logiciel de gravure.
Vous m'avez alors conseillé de passer en 9.2.2 ce qui et maintenant fait.
Mais le graveur lui, n'est toujours pas reconnu.
Je peux lire les cds avec, mais pas moyen de faire une gravure.
Un message me dit qu'aucun graveur n'est détecté.
Voila, merci d'avance pour votre aide. 
 :rose: 

heroe


----------



## Tiobiloute (13 Août 2004)

Il n'y a que Mac OS X Panther qui reconnait sans pilotes les graveurs ioméga, mais normalement ils sont vendus avec un CD de Drivers, sinon ils sont trouvables sur le site oueb de iomega normalement.


----------



## golf (13 Août 2004)

Oui, mais attention au conflit d'extensions avec les outils de gravure d'os 9 !...


----------



## heroe (13 Août 2004)

sympa d'avoir remis le message dans dans le fil d'origine  

j'ai fait l'installation avec les pilotes d'origines livrés avec le cd d'installation et pas moyen de le faire marcher.
J'ai meme installé Toast 5 pour voir si ce n'est pas le logiciel de Iomega qui plante et
toujours le même résultat.
Je l'ai acheté en mai et il n'a toujours pas marché ce foutu graveur...
je sais plus trop quoi faire...  
je crois surtout que j'aurai pas du acheter le premier prix de la fnac et aller plutot
dans un apple center...
m'enfin...


----------



## heroe (13 Août 2004)

je suis allé sur le site de Iomega et j'ai vue des maj driver,
je vais les telecharger et réessayer.
Merci de votre aide.
Je ne les avais pas vu...


----------



## vanvan (13 Août 2004)

Bonjour

Je travaille sous OS 9.2 et Toast 4.
Mon graveur externe LG MACDRIVE 40X12X40 n'a jamais fonctionné correctement.

Il est pourtant reconnu ds "infos système apple" comme périphérique CD-RW GCE-8400B
mais pas par Toast.

Toast me dit : "pas de graveur. Vérifier les connexions".
Mais le câble firewire fonctionne parfaitement pour un disque dur externe ou une caméra !

Le graveur fonctionne en lecture de cd (itunes)

Je ne me souviens plus si j'avais installé un driver pour le graveur (peut être qu'il faut le réinstaller... mais je ne le retrouve pas !)

Est-ce que ça viendrait pas de toast (que j'ai réinstallé) ?

Merci pour toute aide


----------



## vanvan (13 Août 2004)

Ah oui j'oubliais : 
qd j'insère un cd vierge ds le graveur, il n'apparaît pas sur le bureau.
(alors qu'un cd déjà gravé apparaît lui...)

C'est normal docteur ? 

Help (I need somebody)


----------



## woulf (13 Août 2004)

de mémoire, sous OS 9, toast rajoutait des extensions qui lui étaient propres et devaient se substituer à celles d'apple (parfois même, ça ne se faisait pas tout seul, il fallait désactiver les extensions apple ayant trait aux cd à la main).

Recherche de ce coté.

De plus, puisque tu dis que ton graveur n'a jamais bien marché, c'est peut être qu'il n'était pas reconnu par ta version de toast (la 4, ça commence à dater sévère  )

Au fil des versions toast augmentait le nombre de graveurs reconnus et gérés. essaie de télécharger une mise à jour depuis le site de roxio, ça aidera peut être.


----------



## golf (14 Août 2004)

Certainement un pb de conflit d'extentions entre 9 et Toast !...


----------



## christphe (14 Août 2004)

Bon les Iomega ont pas l'air terrible.
Je cherche a acheter un graveur pour mon pére aussi.
Il est sur un Imac 350Mhtz je crois , OS9.2 avec de l'USB 1et pas de fire wire.
J'avais repéré les graveurs Iomega !!!!!!!!
Peut etre un Formac ? Qu'en pensez vous?

Christophe


----------



## vanvan (15 Août 2004)

Merci pour les réponses rapides et pleines de bon sens  

Excusez mes lacunes mais quelles extensions apple concernent la gravure, et sont à désactiver ?


----------



## heroe (15 Août 2004)

A VENDRE! Graveur Iomega... lol :rateau:


----------



## vanvan (16 Août 2004)

Bon je crois que j'ai identifié le pb : 
FireWire Authoring Support.

Une fois cette extension désactivée, je peux graver des fichiers.

J'ai encore des soucis - pour graver par ex une séquence Quick Time - mais là je crois que ça ne vient plus du périphérique


----------



## heroe (17 Août 2004)

bon, voil? l'arnaque...
il faut que j'achete le logiciel Charismac Discribe pour que mon graveur CD RW Iomega
marche sur MacOS 9.2
Alors, au d´but j'´tais en Mac OS 9, on me dit que c'est normal que a marche pas le graveur,
il faut que je passe en Mac OS 9.2 pour que a fonctionne donc du coup, il faut
que je sauvegarde mes don´es avant de faire la maj puisque j'ai achet´ le graveur pour a ? l'origine... bon heureusent j'ai un cable firewire et je peux tout transferer sur mon alu12, quoi que j'ai du faire une mise a jour du firewire avant... et puis apres je suis enfin en OS 9.2 et l? j'apprends que il faut que j'achete un logiciel pour faire fonctionner ce foutu graveur  et qu'il coute la modeste somme de 49euro (avec r´duction!!!!)
enfin, bon iomega raz la casquette.  :hein:


----------



## manuetlse (19 Août 2004)

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider? J'ai acheté un graveur USB Omega pour mettre sur mon ibook. Le graveur est bien reconnu par l'OS mais pas par toast, ni par hotburner. J'ai essayé de télécharger les MAJ de toast sans résultat.
Je peux lire des Cd mais pas en graver donc.
J'ai désactivé dans les extensions USB Authoring support mais toujours pareil.
AU SECOURS!!!!!

Merci de votre aide par avance

Ps : je suis en OS 9.2. LJ'ai actualisé mon taost en 4.2.


----------



## golf (19 Août 2004)

Sous 9, il y a conflit entre les extensions du système et de celles de Toast 
Sujet souvent évoqué ici, faire une recherche


----------



## manuetlse (20 Août 2004)

Hélas, j'ai déjà essyé toutes les solutions exposées ici. Activer/ désactiver les extensions USB, créer une nouvelle config mais rien à faire....

Quelqu'un connaitrait-il un nouveau truc?


----------



## heroe (25 Août 2004)

j'ai essayé moi aussi, un peu tout... y a vraiment pas de solutions??????


----------



## golf (25 Août 2004)

Avez vous lu ceci !...


----------



## christphe (27 Août 2004)

Alors les Graveurs Iomega !
ça marche ou pas maintenant?


----------



## nickos (27 Août 2004)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème de gravure, et malgré la recherche sur les forums, je n'ai pas eu de réponse.
Voilà, j'ai un imac 333mhz, qui tourne sur Mac OS X.2.8, avec port usb seulement, sur lequel, j'ai branché le graveur cd-rw Iomega Predator (qui grave à max 4x!). Jusque là tout va bien. Seulement, depuis quelques mois, j'ai de grosses difficultés à graver un CD correctement.

Ainsi, j'ai utilisé soit Toast 6, soit le logiciel de gravure intégré à Mac OS X, à 2x, et même 1x, et rien n'y fait, désormais aucune gravure ne se termine correctement. Via Mac OS X, j'ai une erreur type 3 (?), et via Toast, j'ai internal hardware error, ou un truc comme ça... J'ai supposé que cela venait du cable usb ou du graveur. Alors, j'ai essayé d'effacer un Cd-rw sur le vieux PC de mon père qui tourne sous Win98, (ce que je ne pouvais pas non plus faire sur mon imac!). ET figurez-vous que ça a marché... Depuis je rale, parce que je ne comprends pas d'où pourrait venir l'erreur. J'ai le sentiment, que la gestion du graveur et du logiciel est parfaite sous Win98, et que ça cafouille royalement sous Mac OS X. J'en ai bouffé des cd-r depuis quelques temps, et maintenant je ne prends plus le risque de tenter une gravure avec le mac. C'est frustrant, surtout quand on affirme que le mac est bien supérieur au PC (en tout cas, dans ce domaine)... Mais de là à être battu face à un vieux machin qui tourne sur win98, ya de quoi se poser des questions... qui pour le moment sont sans réponse... Que faire, sans changer de matériel... Une manip?, faire des offrandes à Steeve?, allumer des cierges autour du mac?  
Pour info, si ça peut influencer, sur le disque dur, il me reste 1,6Go de libre (ce qui me semble largement suffisant pour graver une galette de 700Mo, sans faire tourner aucune autre appli), et la mémoire tampon, je ne peux pas la modifier dans les prefs de Toast, qui est fixée à 2Mo.

Merci d'avance de vos commentaires


----------



## manuetlse (30 Août 2004)

Ben non on s'en sort toujours pas avec iomega...


----------



## nickos (3 Septembre 2004)

Ce qui est inquiétant c'est que sur la boite, Iomega certifie que ça marche sur Mac, et que dans les faits, ni sous 9 NI sous osX ça ne fonctionne! Soit, j'ai abandonné la gravure sous Mac... Quel progrès!!


----------



## Claude number X (7 Septembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Certainement un pb de conflit d'extentions entre 9 et Toast !...



De mémoire parce que ça fait une paille que j'ai pas touché à OS 9, ce sont les extensions firewire authoring support et USB authoring support, arrivées avec l'utilitaire DiscBurner à partir de Mac OS 9.1, qu'il faut désactiver pour retrouver le graveur dans toast. Ca a souvent marché pour moi avec différents graveurs QPS et Iomega sur différentes configs installées.
Il faut même mieux créer 2 configurations via le gestionnaire d'extension, l'une avec les extensions de Toast, l'autre avec celles de gravure du système (pour pouvoir graver avec iTunes 2 ou directement depuis le Finder mais ça seulement si le graveur est compatible)


----------



## heroe (14 Septembre 2004)

woua putain (oups, pardon,... :rose: )
je vais essayer de desactiver Bidule Machin Chose FireWire Authoring Support,
enfin, quand je serais devant l'iMac, parce que je suis pas chez moi là,
mais ça ne vous regarde pas ça... :style: 

merci a tout le monde...
(coup de boule general, dans la limite des stocks disponibles...)


----------



## citizen (16 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour

je vois que beaucoup de personnes ont des problèmes avec cette marque de graveur... Moi, j'ai le Iomega zip 650 USB, je n'ai plus eu de problème quand je pensais à allumer le graveur AVANT le Mac (j'étais sous 9.1) et quand j'ai désactivé les extensions de Disc Burner (logiciel de gravure "inséré" dans ITunes). 

MAIS !!... :hein: depuis que j'ai installé Mac Os 9.2, Toast (j'utilise ce logiciel) ne voit plus le graveur...

D'après tous les messages ci-dessus, je pense dans un premier temps rechercher le driver et le recharger.... (je ne me rappelais plus qu'il y en avait un avec ce graveur, et je ne retrouve plus la boite)....

voilou, si vous avez d'autres idées....


----------



## ryan (18 Septembre 2004)

j'ai acheté 1 graveur iomega cd-rw usb2.0 ,je possede 1 imac vert 400 sous mac os 9 or le graveur fonctionne seulement pour mac os 8.6 , 9.0.4 et 9.1  je suis donc passé sous mac os 9.1 mais ca ne marche toujours pas le logiciel fourni marche correctement mais me dit qu'il ne detecte aucun graveur branché que faire??
merci de bien vouloir m'aider...


----------



## Oizo (18 Septembre 2004)

Est-ce que le graveur apparaît dans "Informations système Apple" ?


----------



## citizen (20 Septembre 2004)

Suite à mon dernier message (un tout tit peu plus haut), je n'ai pas trouvé de driver.... va falloir que je cherche mieux....:rose: 

Je vais aller voir s'il est dans la liste des périphériques dans "info syst apple" ce soir.... je vous tiens au courant...

j'attends vos conseils également


----------



## heroe (22 Septembre 2004)

heroe a dit:
			
		

> je vais essayer de desactiver Bidule Machin Chose FireWire Authoring Support,



ça y est je l'ai desactivé...
et ça marche pas mieux...
 :hein: 

j'en ai vraiment mare là, je l'ai quand meme acheté en mai ce graveur...
rien a faire


----------



## citizen (22 Septembre 2004)

citizen a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> je vois que beaucoup de personnes ont des problèmes avec cette marque de graveur... Moi, j'ai le Iomega zip 650 USB, je n'ai plus eu de problème quand je pensais à allumer le graveur AVANT le Mac (j'étais sous 9.1) et quand j'ai désactivé les extensions de Disc Burner (logiciel de gravure "inséré" dans ITunes).
> 
> ...


 
Je continue ma ptite histoire : je vois le graveur dans les périphériques (dans info syst apple)..... vous avez pas une idée ? il faut que je retrouve le driver non ?


----------



## ryan (29 Septembre 2004)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que le graveur apparaît dans "Informations système Apple" ?


Oui il apparait bien dans "Informations systeme apple" mais rien ne s'affiche sur le bureau et quand je lance le logiciel de gravure celui ci me dit qu'il ne detecte aucun graveur.........?????????


----------



## ryan (4 Octobre 2004)

Y 'AURAI T-IL QUELQUN QUI PUISSE M' AIDER A RESOUDRE MON PROBLEME SVP (voir un peu plu haut) JE DESESPERE SI CA CONTINU JE CROIT QUE JE VAIS L'ECLATER CONTRE LE MUR CE P..... de graveur de M....
MERCI D'avance a tous ceux qui essaye de  m'aider 
;-( ;-( :-( ;-( :-(

La nettiquette veut que mettre des majuscules = crier !...
Et dans ces forums, cela ne se fait pas.

Ce sont des volontaires qui répondent et le meilleurs moyen de ne pas avoir de réponse est de crier


----------



## Claude number X (4 Octobre 2004)

citizen a dit:
			
		

> Je continue ma ptite histoire : je vois le graveur dans les périphériques (dans info syst apple)..... vous avez pas une idée ? il faut que je retrouve le driver non ?



Il n'est pas listé ici chez Iomega


----------



## ryan (6 Octobre 2004)

Claude number X a dit:
			
		

> Il n'est pas listé ici chez Iomega


j'ai essayé tout ce qui a pu etre decrit dans ce site de iomega mais rien ca marche toujours pas que faire???? y'orait t-il quelqun qui puisse me guider pour resoudre mon probleme svp


----------



## heroe (12 Octobre 2004)

heroe a dit:
			
		

> IDEM      BIS
> 
> 
> La nettiquette veut que mettre des majuscules = crier !...
> ...



bâ quand meme... c'etait un petit crie... (de desespoir)
si on a meme plus le droit de crier...
(oula, je devie du sujet, faudait pas que me fasse engueuler par le moderateur...
 
en plus j'ai pas accentué


----------



## heroe (31 Octobre 2004)

sur le site de Iomega, ils disent que le graveur est compatible Mac OS 9.04 ou 9.1...
l'ordinateur sur lequel je veux installer le graveur est en Mac OS 9.2, j'aimerai donc,
le faire passer en Mac OS 9.1... quelqu'un connaitrait il la manipe pour passer de 9.2 à 9.1...


----------



## ryan (23 Novembre 2004)

ryan a dit:
			
		

> Y 'AURAI T-IL QUELQUN QUI PUISSE M' AIDER A RESOUDRE MON PROBLEME SVP (voir un peu plu haut) JE DESESPERE SI CA CONTINU JE CROIT QUE JE VAIS L'ECLATER CONTRE LE MUR CE P..... de graveur de M....
> MERCI D'avance a tous ceux qui essaye de  m'aider
> ;-( ;-( :-( ;-( :-(
> 
> ...



desolé vraiment........mais je ne connaissait pa s vos code de language et comme le dit heroe c des crie de desespoir je l'ai acheté 100 euros ce p... de graveur et je ne sais pa koi en faire!!!!


----------



## frantz (30 Novembre 2004)

Salut,

Pour info, le mien est installé sur l'iMac.
C'est le Iomega CD-RW 40x 12x 48x
Bref, c'est un Ioméga...

Et, après avoir tout essayé de ce que j'ai pu trouver sur divers forums pour graver avec lui,

je confirme : DEFINITIVEMENT MERDIQUE !

Putain, il n'est même plus sous garantie. Dans quelle gueule je vais bien pouvoir le renvoyer ?
C'est incroyable le nombre de gens qu'il a bernés !!


----------



## spitfire378 (30 Novembre 2004)

bonjour bonjour.
Voili voila j'ai pas du bien comprendre mais heu...moi je possede le graveur en question (iomega CD-RW 40*12*48) et je l'ai utilisé sous OS 9 ET OS X. Alors pour OS 9.2.2 J'utilisais le logiciel Hot burn disponible sur ce lien : http://www.iomega.com/software/hotburn/hotburnmac_fr.html 
et je l'utilise désormais sur mac OS X avec toast 6. Mais normalement il marche aussi avec toast 5 sur OS 9. Mais heu... J'ai pas dû comprendre. Pouvez m'éclairer, je peux peut-être vous aider.


----------



## frantz (30 Novembre 2004)

Bah euh non, t'as pas dû bien comprendre. Il semble qu'il fonctionne une fois sur deux (là, on st vaxhement gentil) et sans que l'on sache bien pourquoi. Ca marche ou ça marche pas. Et ça ne marche pas souvent. Relis la discussion, fais une recherche sur tous les forums... et ADMIRE le résultat. Là, bah... comment dire ?... euh... tu seras sûr de comprendre.  
Enfi, tant mieux si cela fonctionne pour toi, hein ?

Quant à Hotburn... j'ai paumé le CD. Faut payer, maintenant. Ah les vaches !


----------



## Ianixx (7 Juin 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai fait l'acquisition d'1 graveur externe iomega....il n'est pas reconnu par G5. Le logiciel fourni ne fonctionne pas et Dragon Burn ne trouve pas le graveur. 
Avant de l'enterrer au fond du jardin, quelqu'un peut-il me dire comment le faire fonctionner ?
Merci


----------



## garfield (11 Juin 2005)

Salut!

As-tu essayé avec toast?
J'ai également un graveur externe iomega et je n'ai pas de problème.Je possède un imac G5.


----------



## Ianixx (11 Juin 2005)

Je te remercie. Je vais essayé avec toast mais ce qui m'inquiète tout de même c'est de na pas voir le gravauer sur les ports USB !


----------



## DARKEMUS (13 Juin 2005)

Salut !

Bizarre qu'il ne soit pas reconnu !
Je suis sous Jaguar avec un imac 350, et mon "Iomega SuperDVD" est reconnu sans adjonction de logiciels !!    
Il reconnait les cd sans souci et toast + popcorn le reconnaissent bien.

Seul "hic" de taille, il me lit les DVD vidéo originaux mais pas les DVD gravés...
 :mouais: 

Du moins :

- Jaguar ne semble ne pas les reconnaitre car aucune icone n'apparait sur le bureau et PopCorn ou Toast les ignorent totalement !
- VLC, le lecteur multimédia me lit ces mêmes films "gravés" sans aucun problème.

Alors ??? Protection anti-copie des éditeurs de logiciels ou bug de lecteur Iomega ?? 
 

Darkemus


----------



## DARKEMUS (13 Juin 2005)

HUM, en te relisant je me rends compte que c'est ptet plus grave (mais chui pas docteur)...

Tu sembles dire (si j'interprète tes propos) que ton graveur n'est pas reconnu dans la rubrique informations systèmes apple/périphériques volumes    ??

Pasque là je dis : Arghhh !!







			
				Ianixx a dit:
			
		

> Je te remercie. Je vais essayé avec toast mais ce qui m'inquiète tout de même c'est de na pas voir le gravauer sur les ports USB !


----------



## garfield (13 Juin 2005)

Ianixx a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai fait l'acquisition d'1 graveur externe iomega....il n'est pas reconnu par G5. Le logiciel fourni ne fonctionne pas et Dragon Burn ne trouve pas le graveur.
> Avant de l'enterrer au fond du jardin, quelqu'un peut-il me dire comment le faire fonctionner ?
> Merci


 

Salut!

Peut être que Darkemus a raison...je ne sais pas sous quel OS tourne ton G5 mais avec Tiger sous:        A propos de ce mac/information système/gravure de disque, j'ai l'information qui me dit que le graveur iomega est branché en usb.
Si c'est pas le cas chez toi...


----------



## Mel (17 Septembre 2005)

Salut à tous!

J'ai un graveur de marque Iomega CD-RW 52x32x52 et j'utilie iTunes version 4.9
Avec le logiciel iTunes, il y a la fonction de graver directement un cd. Mais lorsque j'enfonce cette touche, iTunes de reconnait pas mon graveur!
Il affiche le message suivant: Disk burner or software not found.

Pourquoi ne le reconnaît-il pas?

Merci,
Mel


----------



## chroukin (19 Septembre 2005)

As-tu essayé :


de regarder sur le site Iomega pour les derniers pilotes Mac
de regarder sur le site Iomega une FAQ qui a peut-être la réponse à ta question
de télécharger et d'installer iTunes 5 qui reconnait peut-être ton graveur


----------



## fpoil (19 Septembre 2005)

Mel a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous!
> 
> J'ai un graveur de marque Iomega CD-RW 52x32x52 et j'utilie iTunes version 4.9
> Avec le logiciel iTunes, il y a la fonction de graver directement un cd. Mais lorsque j'enfonce cette touche, iTunes de reconnait pas mon graveur!
> ...



salut,

une petite recherche sur google ou dans les forums  : patchburn


----------



## Mel (19 Septembre 2005)

Salut chroukin et fpoil!

Merci pour vos réponses. J'ai été chercher PatchBurn. Je vais en faire l'essais ce soir ou au courrant de la semaine.

J'en redonnerai des nouvelles.
 

Merci,
Mel


----------



## Mel (23 Septembre 2005)

Franchement! C'est carrément décourrageant!

Rien ne fonctionne. J'ai essayé tout ce qui était recommandé jusqu'à maintenant dans les réponses précédentes.

À quoi sert dans ce cas mon graveur si je suis incapable de graver?
Je trouve ça hyper compliqué pour rien.

Alors, quelle autre option me reste t-il?

Mel


----------



## fpoil (23 Septembre 2005)

tu es sous quel os ? tiger ? as tu créé le nouveau profil avec patchburn?

dans les préférences d'itunes ton graveur n'apparaît pas ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Septembre 2005)

Mel a dit:
			
		

> Franchement! C'est carrément décourrageant!
> 
> Rien ne fonctionne. J'ai essayé tout ce qui était recommandé jusqu'à maintenant dans les réponses précédentes.
> 
> ...



Personnellement, je ne grave jamais depuis iTunes, gravure TAO, très lent, qu'il s'agisse de CD audio, ou de CD MP3, je grave tout ça depuis Toast Titanium, en DAO, bien plus rapide.

Cerise sur le gateau, tant en CD audio qu'en CD MP3, je drague les morceaux directement depuis la fenêtre d'iTunes dans celle de Toast, et ça marche impec (pour les CD audio, Toast réencode lui même les MP3 en AIFF). Toast reconnais tout ce qui est branché à ton Mac et qui est capable de graver, que ce soit interne ou externe.


----------



## Mel (25 Septembre 2005)

Bon, pour le moment, j'en ai ma claque de ce foutu graveur à la con! J'ai tout déconecté et rangé ce truc compliqué. Hors de ma vue pour un certain temps! Sinon, je risquais de perdre les pédales. Il était proche de faire un vol plané du 2è étage! lol! (je blaque, pas jusqu'à ce point là quand même).

Je laisse retomber la poussière et je m'y reprendrai une autre fois. J'ai assez perdu de mon temps sur cet appareil, j'ai autre chose à faire.

Merci pour réponse, je vais y revenir une autre fois.
Je vous redonnerai des nouvelles de mes futurs essais.

Merci,
Mel


----------



## Mel (25 Septembre 2005)

Pour en revenir à vos questions.
Je n'ai pas Tiger, je suis avec la version 10.2.8

J'utilise le logiciel qui vient avec mon graveur et qui se nomme: Discribe OSX 5.0.47
Mon problème se situe aussi au niveau de l'encodage des chansons. Exemple, je dois tout transférer en .AIFF pour être capable d'écouter mes cd's en voiture ou sur mon système de son maison. J'ai pas de problèmes lorsque que je veux transférer du .MP3 en .AIFF, mais lorsque j'ai des chansons en format .m4a (j'en ai plusieurs), rien ne fonctionne. Incapble de les transférer en quoi que ce soit. Donc, incapble au logiciel du graveur de les graver. En passant, mon logiciel de graveur ne transfère pas en d'autre formats, je dois utiliser un autre logiciel! Que de manipulations inutiles je trouve... beaucoup trop compliqué pour rien. Je regrette franchement mon graveur. Il me complique la vie plus qu'il me la facilite... l'autre logiciel qui me permet de mettre les .MP3 en .AIFF se nomme: 
SoundApp 2.7.3 et il ne fonctionne pas sur le système 10 mais bien sur le 9! (Comble du bonheur!)

Mel


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Septembre 2005)

Mel a dit:
			
		

> Pour en revenir à vos questions.
> Je n'ai pas Tiger, je suis avec la version 10.2.8
> 
> J'utilise le logiciel qui vient avec mon graveur et qui se nomme: Discribe OSX 5.0.47
> ...



Tant qu'a utiliser un autre logiciel, prends en un qui fait tout, comme je te le disais plus haut, Toast Titanium encode le MP3 et autres formats audio à la volée lorsque tu lui demande de te faire un CD Audio. C'est automatique, t'as juste à draguer tes MP3, soit directement depuis le finder, soit depuis la fenêtre d'iTunes, et ça roule. En plus, ils te fournissent avec CD Spin Doctor, génial pour numériser vinyles et musiK7, et Discus RE pour faire et imprimer facilement tes étiquettes et jaquettes de CD. Par ailleurs, il te permet aussi de procéder à tous autres travaux de gravure (CD et DVD). Bon, c'est vrai, il n'est pas gratuit, mais bon, on ne peut pas tout avoir pour rien !


----------



## Mel (25 Septembre 2005)

Salut Pascal 77!

C'est justement ce qui me mets fru, devoir à acheter un logiciel quand j'en avais justement un qui venait avec mon gravur! Je trouve ça tellement moche. Pour le peu de fois que j'utilise ce truc, je ne rentrerai même pas dans mon argent au bout du compte. De toute façon, j'ai pas les moyens pour le moment de m'acheter ce logiciel. Je suis étudiante et le budget est restreint pour les choses qui ne sont pas prioritaires dans la ve de tous les jours.

Merci quand même de tes conseils et explications. Advenant un futur achat d'un logiciel, je prendrai considération de ton message.

Merci,
Mel


----------



## victor ward (30 Décembre 2005)

bon en fait je ne sais pas si c'est le topic approprié mais j'ai une petit probleme avec le programme de gravure de mon graveur externe.

il s'agit d'un graveur dvd iomega.

le logiciel s'intitule discribe.

tout marchait à merveille jusqu'à ce que j'effectue la mise à jour tiger sur mon ibook.

désormais lorsque je souhaite graver un cd ou dvd il met impossible de selectionner les fichiers que je désire graver...

en gros discribe permet d'effectuer plusieurs types de gravures et celles que j'utilise le plus sontVD audio/video et UNIVERSAL FORMAT DISK.

Ce soir j'ai voulu graver un cd je selectionne donc le type de gravure ( universal format disk ) je clique sur ''données" afin de selectionner le fichier à graver, la fenêtre de la liste encore vierge des fichiers à graver s'affiche, je clique sur ''ajouter'', je selectionne mon fichier et là rien de ne s'affiche dans la liste...j'ai réinstaller le programme mais rien à faire ça ne fonctionne plus...

help me please... 

merci d'avance


----------



## chroukin (31 Décembre 2005)

victor ward a dit:
			
		

> bon en fait je ne sais pas si c'est le topic approprié mais j'ai une petit probleme avec le programme de gravure de mon graveur externe.
> 
> il s'agit d'un graveur dvd iomega.
> 
> ...


 

Regarde sur le site du constructeur si il n'existe pas une version compatible Tiger


----------



## victor ward (31 Décembre 2005)

je suis allé voir sur le site d' Iomega et malheuresement ils redirigeent vers des liens pour acheter les logiciels...
je vais voir pour faire les mises à jour mais c'est pas gagné


----------



## chroukin (31 Décembre 2005)

victor ward a dit:
			
		

> je suis allé voir sur le site d' Iomega et malheuresement ils redirigeent vers des liens pour acheter les logiciels...
> je vais voir pour faire les mises à jour mais c'est pas gagné


Au pire contacte-les


----------



## chroukin (31 Décembre 2005)

Oups rien, j'ai fait une erreur avec la touche TAB alors ça a remis un message.

Mea Culpa 


Pas taper !!!! :casse:


----------



## victor ward (31 Décembre 2005)

c'est ce que j'ai fait, alors j'attend... 

merci


----------



## victor ward (3 Janvier 2006)

en fait roxio toast titanium a résolu mon problème....


----------



## macpower21 (29 Septembre 2006)

bonjour j'ai un super dvd quik tough
mon ibook g4 ne le reconnait pas
y-t-il un moyen de resoudre ce problème ?
merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2006)

Patchburn


----------



## macpower21 (29 Septembre 2006)

invisible m&#234;me avec  Patchburn
merci quand m&#234;me


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2006)

Tu entends quoi, quand tu dis "mon iBook ne le reconnais pas" ?  Il ne le reconnais pas comme graveur, ou bien Informations syst&#232;me ne le d&#233;tecte pas ?


----------



## macpower21 (30 Septembre 2006)

il ne le reconnait pas du tout
info syst ne le voit pas


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2006)

Et c'est quoi comme ibouque, et ton graveur est connect&#233; comment dessus ?


----------



## macpower21 (30 Septembre 2006)

j'ai dernier mod&#232;le ibook g4 12" ppc
le graveur est un graveur dvd usb avec carte d'acquisition int&#233;gr&#233;e


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2006)

Je peux me tromper, mais &#224; mon humble avis, un graveur de DVD USB a peu de chances de fonctionner sur un Mac.


----------



## macpower21 (5 Octobre 2006)

si il existe au moins les graveur lacie vendu sur apple store


----------

